# W8 swap



## Kill (Jul 15, 2004)

Just wondering it a W8 can be cramed into a 95 passat


----------



## VWGUY4EVER (Nov 17, 2000)

*Re: W8 swap (Kill)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Kill* »_Just wondering it a W8 can be cramed into a 95 passat 

W8 swap question has been asked before. If someone can fit a Caddy NorthStar V8 into a Golf with some fabrication, the W8 may fit a B3 Passat/Golf,etc. You'll have to do soem fine machining to get a transverse trans axle to fit it since the B5 Passat is a north/south engine layout compared to the B3 Passat East/west.. Good luck.


----------

